# TR: The Sawatch Range 2-22-2009



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah we had fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

dang thoughs are some good pics. But wheres the Sawatch Range?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

beautimus.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

These are awesome!



killclimbz said:


> Yeah we had fun.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Some of the photos with sunlight in them like kind of faded or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

nice camera work there :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks gang!

Cifex, I didn't do any photo shop work on any of the pics. I thought they came out decent enough. It was the first good light day with good conditions that I have had in weeks. Storm shooting hardly ever comes out decent.

Kong, the Sawatch range is down by Salida. Monarch Ski area is in the Sawatch.

I might be getting a DSLR in the near future. Hopefully I can then ramp out the picture quality. I'm going to need a bigger pack...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

you take an SLR with you when you ride? I would be too afraid of falling and breaking equipment :laugh:


----------

